# Darkroom Filters



## oriecat (Jul 7, 2003)

Can someone give me a quick rundown of what the different filters (Ilford, B&W, 00 to 5 set) do?  I've been out of the darkroom for about 9 years and sometimes I know a filter would help, but I'm not sure which one does what anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## manda (Jul 7, 2003)

ORIECAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
O
M
G
Tell me this ISNT a coincidence???!!!!!!! bwahahahahaaha


and no darlin, you know I cant help you with that one.


----------



## e_ (Jul 7, 2003)

...here ya' go, two articles in an excellent series:

_Adjusting Print Contrast _

Part One: http://www.nyip.com/tips/topic_black_white_16.php

Part Two: http://www.nyip.com/tips/topic_black_white_17.php

HTH!



e_


----------



## oriecat (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks, e_! Those look great!


----------

